# "document not saved" - Excel 2k



## cypher2 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi

Recieving "document not saved" in Excell 2000

These are docs that are stored on a network drive

only two people access these files and make changes

Both using Excell 2000

I say Docs as this happened earlier in the week on another file

There is plenty of room on the Shared location

Can anyone help ? thanks


----------



## cypher2 (Dec 1, 2004)

Any Ideas?


----------



## Glaswegian (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi cypher

I would suggest that the network is your problem. I work on many files that are stored on a server (for backup purposes). The bigger files I copy to the hard disc, amend as required, then copy back to the server. Sometimes connection or server problems can give me the warning you've mentioned. Not sure if using the local hard disc is suitable for your needs though.


----------



## cypher2 (Dec 1, 2004)

Its a funny one beacuse - others can pull down these files and work on and save back up to the network no problems

which led me to hinking it was a corrupt Office install

But this is happening for two people who sit next to each other - bizare


----------



## Glaswegian (Dec 5, 2004)

Could just be luck I suppose. Have you tried a Repair on Office (although I don't think that's the issue)?


----------



## cypher2 (Dec 1, 2004)

I will re - install later to see if that help

Thanks for your help


----------



## Yaqui (Oct 14, 2005)

Maybe a bit late for you, but.....

I've seen this happen when a PC temporarily loses connection to the server the file is saved on. 
Even when the connection is restored the file won't save and a "save as" another filename (even to another location) gives the same error.

The only solution I've found is to copy the data in the worksheet/book to a new document, close the original (without saving) and then open it again and paste the data back.

You may find article 271513 on the Microsoft knowledge base helpful.
(I would post a link, but..........)


----------



## cypher2 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Yaqui

Thanks for the response

Yes this is the case - it was a W2K box on a wireless network - this was causing temp connection loss - this has now been sorted

thanks again!


----------



## crash354 (Nov 4, 2005)

I had the same problem on an Windows XP SP1 Excel 2003 with updates. Received the error message "Document Not Saved" 

I did some research and found the following KB article: ( I tried to paste in the exact URL but I recieved some nasty message about not allowing url posting)

Article ID : 271513 
Last Review : April 20, 2004 
Revision : 1.0 


When I removed all of the broken hyper links from my document I was able to save it just fine.

Thanks 

LD


----------



## b1n0ry (Dec 14, 2006)

I have several users having this problem with random workbooks, however I do not believe connectivity to be the problem.

Open the file and try to save, "Document not Saved". Close Excel, open the file, and saves fine. Maybe 3 more "Document not Saved" in a row. Then a save fine. Or it might just give "Document not Saved" every single time on a specific PC (or PCs) but work fine on other PCs.

I have tried Excel 97 and 2000 with old and current service packs. I have tried deleting all temporary files in both the local and network locations. Saving locally and editing works but is not a viable solution for our uses. Workstations are Windows 98, and the server is Windows 2003 Server.

I have also tried disabling the anti-virus software to no effect. The computers are connected via 100Mbit to VoIP telephones to Cisco 3500 series switch equipment. The telephones have no problem maintaining their connections.

Formerly, we were running on a Novell Intranetware server. We never had these problems. Only when "upgrading" to Windows 2003 did they start. The server has dual-nics. I have tried keeping the server on the same subnet and verifying that it has a stable connection. I have 0% packet loss after 24 hours of monitoring from a "problem" PC.

The problem is not likely network or anti-virus related.

Any suggestions for resolution?


----------



## johnandreew (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm having the same problem as well. The reason I'm still using the windows 98 machine is that we run some software that doesn't work in XP...!!


----------

